# Post nice fishing stories and tails here



## PanfishHunter

The kind of fishing day I personally like is driving to a lake during any season at 6 o'clock in the morning. Fishing for panfish while watching the sun rise and hearing life begin to wake. The fishing I like is fast action or waiting for a catfish to strike. I fish at a lake close to my home, about 10 miles. It has pike , tons of panfish, bass, catfish and many other species. It's always fast action and great times with the family. I have to many stories and tails to tell. So this topic is for other fisherman to discuss their fishing adventures.
:sniper: PanfishHunter


----------



## PanfishHunter

Oh, I ment tales not tails.  
:sniper: Panfishhunter


----------



## Trapping God

Ya i agree, My favorite kind of fishing is getting up at 7:30 and heading down to the river and cast for big pike,and if that gets boring I will go up on the train bridge and jig for rock bass And big walleye.


----------



## njsimonson

Guys, I'd recommend you get a blog or your own website, or even just jot all your trips down in a notebook or on MS Word. I've been sorting through my columns for the past 10 years, and really enjoy reliving all the old stories, how-tos, and poems I came up with through the last decade.

You'd be surprised how much you forget, and it is nice to look back at past lessons and successes. You can read all my recent stuff at www.nicksimonson.com as usual. There'll be a good panfish story up next week!


----------

